# Champs Elysées



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello people, I hope you enjoy the results of my second planted ... could be better ... but so good!

Before:









During:









After the change of original layout 













































Thank you for your attention

Hugs

JACK


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Setup:

Name: Champs Elysées
Date of assembly: 23/02/2008 
Type: Planted
Dimensions: 180X50X60 (cm) - 560 liters (146 gallons approximately). 
Mobile: + or - ADA Style 
Lighting: 3 KIT HQI 150W - 6500k Venture + 4 lamp T5 54W - 8000k Osram Skylight
Filtering: Canister Azzo 1500l / h + Filter of sand fluidized Life Garden 300 + Filter UV - 5W Atmam.
Heater: Viaaqua 300W
Substrate: Elos Terra Medium (30L) and Small (30L) + two boxes of AquaUno + two boxes of TerraUno
Fertilization: Kit Elos phase1 + phase 2 + K40 (In moment, not use)
System of Co2: Cylinder of 4kg + Diffuser Azoo 300 + Indicator of Co2 Red Sea
Hardscap: Drifwood e Rock - trunks on the left and center (fund), small rocks in the center and a large rock to simulate a waterfall on the right side.

Comments: The aquarium had changes in the layout of the right, in June of that year. I introduced a large rock, where I try to recreate a waterfall, however, does not come out as wanted. The original name would be "Meeting of Rivers" However, the lack of talent and time was crucial to put this idea of layout in the tank. These photos are before pruning, I will soon post photos updated as soon after the pruning.

Idea: I am having difficulties in maintaining the Herminiatus Cuba in the left corner and right-tank, outside the Rotalas sp Green replace them at the centre of the aquarium (a great sign for carpet, the always difficult it is to maintain low), which think of put in place to Tenellus Tenellus?

More details:http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-yourself-aquarium-projects/46569-meeting-rivers.html

Flora 
Ammannia senegalensis
Byxa japônica 
Gramínea 
Herminiatus cuba (  ) 
Eichornia Diversifolia (the Best plant!!!)
Limnophila aromatica
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Ludvigia inclinata var cuba 
Ludvigia Arcuada 
Rotala sp green (someone has used as a carpet, type HC?)
Stargras

Fauna
Invertebrates:
Ampulária Bridgesi (Pomacea bridgesi) - call Curbícula in Brazil
Ghost shrimp (Macrobachium lar.)- rivers of the region's native southeastern 
In future the shrimp Potimirim (Potimirim potimirim) - rivers of the region's native southeastern Brazil

Vertebrates:
Dicrossus filamentosus
Dicrossus maculatus
Hemigrammus erythrozonus
Otocinclus affinis
Paracheirodon axelrodi
Poecilia reticulata
Pterophyllum scalare
Symphysodon aequifasciatus/discu - more types

Soon I will post photos of pruning, because the plants in general are very high! The time of scissors ... hehehe!

I apologize for the bad English.

Hugs

JACK


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks very nice - but w/ HM (or closely related species) & Stargrass - I bet you trim frequently!

(I know as I have both as well).

I would suggest using a tripod & no flash for better photos.


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

I can't see the pictures at all  They won't load for me.


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Squawkbert said:


> Looks very nice - but w/ HM (or closely related species) & Stargrass - I bet you trim frequently!
> 
> (I know as I have both as well).
> 
> I would suggest using a tripod & no flash for better photos.


The plant that grows most often is the Eichornia Diversifolia, recalls a banana or coconut, and is consentrada more in the left corner, emquanto that Stargras is consentrada in law. They seem a little!

On the tripod for the camera ... I should even better pictures hehehe

Changed the layout on the right side in the month of June ... what we found ... the waterfall at the end is nothing that cascade ... hehehe

Before: 


















Then:









Hugs

JACK


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

Amazing.. Now I can see! The evolution of that tank from start to finish is astounding! Great job!


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

Pictures arent working for me.


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello people

Here are two of the videos before pruning; 
When the plants become more beautiful, I would post videos and photos ok.

Video 1 





Video 2 





Hugs

JACK


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello everyone 
Currently the tank is disabled, at least 4 months, and I ride it now that Sunday and I respect the opinions of the new setup and the layout proposed.

*Name: *Eye of water

*Date of dubbing:* 05 / 10 / 2009

*Type:* Natural planted aquarium

*Measures the aquarium:* 180cmx50cmx60cm = 540 liters (142.62 gallons) Approximate

*Filtering:* Canister Azoo 1500L/h + Atmam UV Filter 5W

*Lighting:* Lamps T5 Osram Skywhit Lumilux (6 X T5 54W 8.000K) + T5 Phillips (2 X T5 28W 5.000K) = 380W

*Conditioning: *Seachem Acid Buffer + Azoo Easy Starter + Stress Zyme + Elos Aqua Uno

*Substrate: *Elos Terra Médio e Small - Elos Bottom Mineral - Elos Terra Zero - Elos Aqua Uno
Front: 180cmx10cm composed of sand filter for swimming pool with water output simulating a source (Eye D water) 
Bottom e Intermediate layer = 15 liters of Elos Botton Mineral + 3 boxes of Elos Terra Zero + 1 box of Elos Aqua Uno 
Upper = 30 liters of Elos Terra Medio + 30 liters of Elos Terra Small (substrate used)

*Liquid fertilization: *Seachem Flourish + Seachem Nitrogen + Seachem Phosphorus + Seachem Potassium (For now I do not use)

*CO2 System: *Cylinder with regulator of 4kg + it bubbles ISTA + ISTA MAX MIX CO2 REACTOR

*Material for Hardscap: *4 Driftwood of Aroeira, 40kg rajado pebble stones of large and medium-sized, 4kg stones of black and beige dolomite small (treated to become inert), 25kg of sand filter for swimming pool, a submerged pump Boyu 900L / h, a transparent hose, two connectors type "L", a plastic funnel, plastic suction cups and armbands.

*Hardscap:* Driftwood concentrated on the left side, medium and small stones located mainly in the center and right. The idea is to simulate the environment hardscap Sierra of Bodoquena in the state of Mato Grosso do Sul - Brazil, environment with a biotype of crystalline waters, with high aquatic flora and fauna and diverse, where the focal point of gold is the simulating a source of river, called the eye d´ water. This aquarium is inspired by the rivers of Bodoquena, as the rivers Sucuri, Prata and Baía Bonita, but it is not a biotype.
The name "Eye D water" refers to the expected effect of a submerged pump that will circulate the water and emerge from the bottom of the sand in front, simulating a source of river, called here D Eye of water, similar to natural rivers Sierra of Bodoquena. The flora and fauna are predominantly of native origin of the Sierra of Bodoquena (through research), however, plants such as Eichornia azurea, Ludwigia inclinata var. Pantanal and mosses were not classified as species belonging to the flora of the region, but not the aquarium is a biotype, it makes no great difference in spite of not using exotic, species of Brazilian flora.

*Flora:* 180cmx40 area of approximately 
Frontal plane Carpet: Echinodorus tenellus + Eleocharis mínima + Hydrocotyle leucocephala 
Median plane: Bacopa australis + Heteranthera zosterifolia + Hydrocotyle leucocephala + Najas guadalupensis 
Plan fund: Echinodorus macrophyllus + Eichornia azurea + Ludwigia inclinata var. Pantanal
Driftwood with moss native of Brazil: probably not part of the flora of the Sierra of Bodoquena: probably not part of the flora of the Sierra of Bodoquena up here, with 5 species in the state of São Paulo - Sierra of Sea - Atlantic Forest.

*Fauna: *
Apistogramma Borelli = 3
Corydora Micro Hastatus = 10
Otocinclus affins / vittatus / Parotocinclus haroldoi = 10
Moenkausia santafilomenae / oligopepis = 2 
Leporinus fasciatus = 2 
Characidium fasciatum = 4 
Hyphessobrycon eques / serpae = 20
Hyphessobrycon flammeus = 20 
Wild Guppy (Poecilia reticulata sp. "Santo André") = 
Shrimp Potimirim (Potimirim Gaba / Potimirim Potimirim) = 40
Gost Shrimp (Macrobrachium jelskii / sp.) = 20 
Crab (Trichodactylus sp. "Mogi das Cruzes") = 2
Snail Ampulária (Curbícula sp) =

Link: www.aquamazon.com.br
Link: www.portalbonito.com.br/URL]
Link: [URL="www.bonitobrazil.com.br"]www.bonitobrazil.com.br

Thank you for your attention 
hug
JACK


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello everyone 
Currently the tank is disabled, at least 4 months, and I ride it now that Sunday and I respect the opinions of the new setup and the layout proposed.

*Name: *Eye of water

*Date of dubbing:* 05 / 10 / 2009

*Type:* Natural planted aquarium

*Measures the aquarium:* 180cmx50cmx60cm = 540 liters (142.62 gallons) Approximate

*Filtering:* Canister Azoo 1500L/h + Atmam UV Filter 5W

*Lighting:* Lamps T5 Osram Skywhit Lumilux (6 X T5 54W 8.000K) + T5 Phillips (2 X T5 28W 5.000K) = 380W

*Conditioning: *Seachem Acid Buffer + Azoo Easy Starter + Stress Zyme + Elos Aqua Uno

*Substrate: *Elos Terra Médio e Small - Elos Bottom Mineral - Elos Terra Zero - Elos Aqua Uno
Front: 180cmx10cm composed of sand filter for swimming pool with water output simulating a source (Eye D water) 
Bottom e Intermediate layer = 15 liters of Elos Botton Mineral + 3 boxes of Elos Terra Zero + 1 box of Elos Aqua Uno 
Upper = 30 liters of Elos Terra Medio + 30 liters of Elos Terra Small (substrate used)

*Liquid fertilization: *Seachem Flourish + Seachem Nitrogen + Seachem Phosphorus + Seachem Potassium (For now I do not use)

*CO2 System: *Cylinder with regulator of 4kg + it bubbles ISTA + ISTA MAX MIX CO2 REACTOR

*Material for Hardscap: *4 Driftwood of Aroeira, 40kg rajado pebble stones of large and medium-sized, 4kg stones of black and beige dolomite small (treated to become inert), 25kg of sand filter for swimming pool, a submerged pump Boyu 900L / h, a transparent hose, two connectors type "L", a plastic funnel, plastic suction cups and armbands.

*Hardscap:* Driftwood concentrated on the left side, medium and small stones located mainly in the center and right. The idea is to simulate the environment hardscap Sierra of Bodoquena in the state of Mato Grosso do Sul - Brazil, environment with a biotype of crystalline waters, with high aquatic flora and fauna and diverse, where the focal point of gold is the simulating a source of river, called the eye d´ water. This aquarium is inspired by the rivers of Bodoquena, as the rivers Sucuri, Prata and Baía Bonita, but it is not a biotype.
The name "Eye D water" refers to the expected effect of a submerged pump that will circulate the water and emerge from the bottom of the sand in front, simulating a source of river, called here D Eye of water, similar to natural rivers Sierra of Bodoquena. The flora and fauna are predominantly of native origin of the Sierra of Bodoquena (through research), however, plants such as Eichornia azurea, Ludwigia inclinata var. Pantanal and mosses were not classified as species belonging to the flora of the region, but not the aquarium is a biotype, it makes no great difference in spite of not using exotic, species of Brazilian flora.

*Flora:* 180cmx40 area of approximately 
Frontal plane Carpet: Echinodorus tenellus + Eleocharis mínima + Hydrocotyle leucocephala 
Median plane: Bacopa australis + Heteranthera zosterifolia + Hydrocotyle leucocephala + Najas guadalupensis 
Plan fund: Echinodorus macrophyllus + Eichornia azurea + Ludwigia inclinata var. Pantanal
Driftwood with moss native of Brazil: probably not part of the flora of the Sierra of Bodoquena: probably not part of the flora of the Sierra of Bodoquena up here, with 5 species in the state of São Paulo - Sierra of Sea - Atlantic Forest.

*Fauna: *
Apistogramma Borelli = 3
Corydora Micro Hastatus = 10
Otocinclus affins / vittatus / Parotocinclus haroldoi = 10
Moenkausia santafilomenae / oligopepis = 2 
Leporinus fasciatus = 2 
Characidium fasciatum = 4 
Hyphessobrycon eques / serpae = 20
Hyphessobrycon flammeus = 20 
Wild Guppy (Poecilia reticulata sp. "Santo André") = 
Shrimp Potimirim (Potimirim Gaba / Potimirim Potimirim) = 40
Gost Shrimp (Macrobrachium jelskii / sp.) = 20 
Crab (Trichodactylus sp. "Mogi das Cruzes") = 2
Snail Ampulária (Curbícula sp) =

Link:www.aquamazon.com.br
Link: www.portalbonito.com.br 
Link: www.bonitobrazil.com.br

Thank you for your attention 
hug
JACK


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice, Jack.

Do you have any close-up photos of your _Macrobrachium_, _Potimirim_, and _Trichodactylus_?


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Veneer said:


> Very nice, Jack.
> 
> Do you have any close-up photos of your _Macrobrachium_, _Potimirim_, and _Trichodactylus_?


Hi Veneer 
Currently I have two crabs (a couple) Trichodactylus.
I am afraid they afiem the claws in plants, however, reports of successful breeding in aquariums planted in Brazil. 
At the moment I can say they are peaceful and shy.

A picture for analysis:

Trichodactylus female









Trichodactylus female









Trichodactylus female









A planted aquarium with a crab of the species Trichodactylus.
http://www.aquahobby.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=41882&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------

